# Anyone try this carbon fiber hood yet?



## earichmond (Sep 20, 2018)

came across this surfing the internet, might have to pick one up











[Hot Item] Carbon Fiber Hood Bonnet for Chevry Chvrolet Cruze 2017


Type: Auto Hood Bumper Position: Engine Material: Carbon Fiber Chevrolet Cruze: 2017 Trademark: areal Origin: Guangzhou China



m.made-in-china.com


----------



## Noiitekk (Feb 28, 2017)

I wonder where it's made


----------



## HBCRUZE2017 (Jan 25, 2018)

lol made in china like 99% of other carbon fiber hoods for any other car


----------



## Cruzin Florida (Oct 4, 2020)

If you do get it, let us know how it goes. For $200+* it ain’t bad, wonder if it’d fit my 2016?


----------



## earichmond (Sep 20, 2018)

Cruzin Florida said:


> If you do get it, let us know how it goes. For $200+* it ain’t bad, wonder if it’d fit my 2016?


yeah Ive been waiting for over a month to hear back about it, you have to contact the seller for purchase


----------



## dimmuel (Apr 28, 2020)

It looks cool, but the fit and quality can be the problem.


----------



## AlaskaCruze’n (Apr 23, 2020)

I’d honestly get the amerihood over this one


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

Noiitekk said:


> I wonder where it's made


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

Carbon fiber hoods don’t make sense for most cars. Yah look cool but unless the car is super light it won’t make much difference for the cost.


----------

